#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for shalini tripathi: Posting in wrong section

## Sakshi Dutta

Post: Multistation intercom - Report Required!
User: shalini tripathi
Infraction: Posting in wrong section
Points: 2

Administrative Note:


> Posting in wrong section



Message to User:


> Please post in the relevent sections in future.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Sakshi



Original Post: 


> plz give me a full report on this topic.








  Similar Threads: VITEEE results wrong!!! Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Copyrighted Material Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Email Id & Copyrighted Material Infraction for prajjwol: Not posting in right section Infraction for gourav7076: Posting in wrong section

----------

